# Avatars



## High Meadow Miniatures (Aug 29, 2007)

My avatar is my 2003 palomino stallion "Sundance" & his 2007 palomino pinto half brother "Java" You can see the family resemblense!! (I can't spell today)


----------



## Witts Mini Horse Ranch (Aug 29, 2007)

I had to go back and look, since I change it often. Mine is Little Americas Tex Bonita with her 2007 colt "Witts Diablo Smokin Gun" aka Gunner sire by "Shenandoah Paints Diablo" he is almost a carbon copy of his daddy.


----------



## Coventry Lane Farm (Aug 29, 2007)

Buckeye WCF Classical Story, a classic shetland yearling stallion is in ours and was awarded at the 2007 National Shetland Congress Best Groomed Pony of the Show by Farnam Companies and received Reserve Champion and it was our first trip to Congress and won't be our last, had a very nice time and met alot of very nice people from LB forum! See everyone at the Nationals next week and have a safe trip!


----------



## Leeana (Aug 29, 2007)

Mine is my foundation sr gelding Royal Salsa ASPC who went 9th at Congress this year. Here are some more pictures.

I got him from Nicole (New_Image) on the forum over a year ago. Showed him in 2006, gave him 2007 off and just took him to Congress. Next year he will be on my show string agian for 2008.


----------



## Jill (Aug 29, 2007)

All of my miniatures are posted :bgrin



: :bgrin

1st -- my farm logo

2nd -- pictured twice, *Erica's Echos of My Destiny (HOF)*, stallion proudly co-owned with Erica... Nat'l Top 10, 5, and 3, Many time Grand Champion, Halter Hall of Fame, AMHR National All Star, AMHA Honor Roll, grandson of both Double Destiny and Buck Echo

3rd -- pictured twice, *Erica's Gone and DunIT*, grey-grullo stallion, National Top 10, AMHA Honor Roll, Multi Champion, Grandson of both BTU and Yellow Diamond Little Feather, great grandson of Egyptian King

4th -- *Little King’s BT Bacardi Gold*, golden palomino show gelding, Supreme Champion, son of BTU

5th -- *Erica’s Big City Blue By U*, greying show colt, grandson of Buckeroo sired by Little Kings Big City Buck

6th -- *Erica's Sweet as Sugar*, perlino pinto mare, granddaughter of BTU

7th -- *Tibb’s Sundowner (HOF)*, silver bay show gelding, Halter Hall of Fame, Multi National Champion, 20x Grand Champion

8th -- *Erica's Double Dipped*, perlino pinto mare, granddaughter of BTU

9th -- *Harrell’s Rowdys Reflection of Hope*, silver dapple mare, daugher of Cross Country Rowdys Reflection, Grand Champion

10th -- *Erica's Big City Bomb Shell*, perlino filly, Buckeroo granddaughter, daughter of Little Kings Big City Buck

11th -- *Triple H Buckin Khaki*, buckskin mare, halter champion

12th -- *Triple H Derby Day Miracle*, palomino gelding (jumping), many time champion as a stallion, National Top 5 performance

13th -- *Whinny For Me's AA Eclipse*, black pinto gelding, first miniature I purchased

14th -- *Fantasy Corral’s Secret Treasure*, greying filly, Buckeroo and EK lines

15th -- *Whinny For Me's Skippin Miracle*, first home bred foal, multi champion gelding

16th -- *Harrell’s Flirting With Perfection*, silver buckskin show filly, Buckeroo and Rowdy lines

17th -- *Harrell’s Rowdys Reflection of Hope* and *Harrell’s Flirting With Perfection*

18th -- *Little Wee Klassic Showgirl*, bay leopard B division mare, 5 generations of leopard behind her

19th --*Harmony Hill’s Harvest Gold*, palomino dun mare, driving and halter champion

20th -- *Edgewood Skip To My Lou*, silver dapple pinto mare, halter champion, push button driving horse

21st -- some ribbons


----------



## midnight star stables (Aug 29, 2007)

It's usually Nitro, my white gelding.....

Right now it is of my back sitting in a cart at the AMHR rated Ontario Classic 2007 horse show. I was showing Country Pleasure with Town & Country Pat, my 36" Perlino gelding. Also my newest groom and header Rob Grozdanovski is also pictured there. He's a huge help at the shows


----------



## River1018 (Aug 29, 2007)

Herdsire Tibbs Rapid Transit ~ Silver Bay

Reserve National Champion and multiple Top Ten


----------



## Dontworrybeappy (Aug 29, 2007)

Mine is my two "main men" - Khornerstone KpM (aka Beau) and Appy alongside (done in Photoshop, but we're planning a photoshoot soon!)


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Aug 29, 2007)

Mine is our main man, On The Rise Farm Sky Eyes Eagle, a black based varnish near leopard overoloosa with bald face and two ice blue eyes



:



:


----------



## PrestigeMiniHorses (Aug 29, 2007)

Mine is Little Cowboy's Millennium Girl....


----------



## High Meadow Miniatures (Aug 29, 2007)

Gorgeous horses everyone!!!! :new_shocked: :aktion033:



:



:


----------



## normajeanbaker (Aug 29, 2007)

Mine is my 2005 silver bay filly, VPS Just A Tad Bad



:

~Jen~


----------



## wiccanz (Aug 29, 2007)

That is my smokey cream colt Wiccanz Sir Tumbelot, or Chino to his friends. He's 11 months old now, and I can't wait to clip him out and get him to the shows this year. He's very much like his sire, Tumble, so I just love him




:


----------



## MBhorses (Aug 29, 2007)

Ours is our three stallions.


----------



## Fred (Aug 29, 2007)

Mine is Rolling Ridge Rum Runner aka Fred. One of my best buddies and my herd stallion. The picture is from 2005 nationals winning the amateur pleasure class.


----------



## LowriseMinis (Aug 29, 2007)

Mine is a very fuzzy winter picture of Oak Grove Legends Laci, or just Laci for short. She's a Celebrations Tennessee Legend daughter and very pretty now that she's not under a layer of yak fur.


----------



## twister (Aug 29, 2007)

:aktion033: Great thread by the way :bgrin Mine is Cross Country All That Jazz my silver dapple gelding who I just adore



: He has such a willing attitude and will try anything I ask him to.

Yvonne


----------



## Charlene (Aug 30, 2007)

red & rebel, about 5 minutes after they were turned out together for the first time.


----------



## PaintedMeadows (Aug 30, 2007)

Love this thread!! Mine is my new 2 year old black filly named June Bug. I just love this little gal!!


----------



## MiniHoofBeats (Aug 30, 2007)

My avatar is of a mare I am proud to own, a 28.5" sorrel mare with blue eyes and a blaze, and two hind white coronets. Sweetwaters Little Duffy's Dipper! This photo was her directly out of the pasture with nothing but a bath and shave, and braided hair for wave lol.


----------



## nootka (Aug 30, 2007)

Mine is "Mouse" a/k/a Raftered Hearts Silver Salute, our 2003 gelding.

He does every show we attend, halter and now performance.










Liz M.


----------



## drivin*me*buggy (Aug 30, 2007)

In our there's my gelding, Banner, waiting for me to take his bridle off, 'talking' to my mom's colt Buckwheat. :lol:






Lovely horses everyone.



:

Ashley


----------



## Margaret (Aug 30, 2007)

Mine is a A&R Silver Dapple filly out of our current breeding program, named Platinum Stables "Santana."

This picture is at 6 months old, and she had not started to dapple yet so she looks Palomino.



:


----------



## Jessica H (Aug 30, 2007)

Mine is of my only mini. Champ my 6 year old gelding.

Here's a bigger picture of him:






You can tell he's no show quality horse. lol.


----------



## High Meadow Miniatures (Aug 30, 2007)

Such beautys!!! :new_shocked:



: I love to look at them!!



:



: Jessica- Do you ever go to the youth forum? :bgrin


----------



## maplegum (Aug 30, 2007)

Oh, that's Bailey! The little palomino horse who changed my life



:

He's 10 months old and is such a pleasure to own. I love him to pieces.



:


----------



## Flyin G Farm (Aug 30, 2007)

Mine is Flyin G's American Beauty pictured as a yearling with my nephew...here is a bigger version



:






Tracy


----------



## RnRs Lilnickers (Aug 31, 2007)

Mine are my 2007 foals, my colt on the left RnR's Striker and on the right is my filly RnR's Mystic, both are sired by RnR's Painted Spirit


----------



## Ferin (Sep 1, 2007)

Mine is of my new gelding, Century Farms Xtreme Dezyn. He will be coming home after nationals and I cant wait.


----------



## MInx (Sep 1, 2007)

Presently mine is of course my SHammy, who is an own daughter of East Acres Golden Jubilee.

Maxine


----------



## PaintNminis (Sep 2, 2007)

Mine is of the 2 Minis I lost this year

The Bay Gelding is Turbo I lost him March 17 Due to Colic

and the Perlino Appy is Rope who I lost to Birth Defects On Feb. 12 They both Changed my Life


----------



## High Meadow Miniatures (Sep 2, 2007)

Here is my avatar, full size, I LOVE the pic



:


----------

